# Milk Blend



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm off to wow the in-laws with some serious milk based drinks.

Can anyone recommend an amazing "medium roast" espresso blend to try out on them?

Obviously I don't want to scare them off (nothing too light/acidic), still needs to cut through nicely..

Something easy to dial in and forgiving would be perfect

Cheers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Union Revelation Blend - so easy to work with and non-offensive


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Habean Blake Espresso blend is a safe bet for me when I'm entertaining. Cuts through milk well but still has a little fruitiness to get people interested and curious.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Rave Signature Blend mellow & great with milk


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Lots of easy wins for milk based drinks.

Hasbean cachoeira, a single origin, on the lighter side of medium, but smooth, chocolatey, and great in milk

Allpress redchurch, on the very slightly dark side of medium. Rich, smooth lovely blend for milk.

Rave signature. Slightly darker. But similar to redchurch. But a tad less complex.

Extract original. Definitely medium, and tasty in milk.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Try Raves Mocha/Java blend


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

+1 extract original. Crowd pleaser


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Union revelation and rave sig are safe bets


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips guys









Glenn - I use revelation frequently (which I love), going for something a bit lighter this time (but not hasbean light)

Monkey_Devil - Thanks, just finished a bag of Blake weirdly









Ron - Cheers, how dark is the signature blend?

Shrink - Definitely have Extract original on the shortlist

Charlie - Thanks, will take a look at Rave's site

Anyone tried Formula 6 or Lusty Glaze?

Cheers


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> +1 extract original. Crowd pleaser


Cheers Gary, original is looking a strong contender!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The rave sig' works really well with milk. Not a favourite for espresso


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> The rave sig' works really well with milk. Not a favourite for espresso


Cheers, will definitely add this to the list!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Have tried both of these.

Formula 6 from James Gourmet is a very consistent blend excellent with milk.

Lusty Glaze from Hands-on Roastery in Wadebridge. is quite dark & roasted with great care. I should really like it but doesn't ring my bell.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I think the HB Cachoeira is finished now. I'd sub the Brasil Espresso Perfetio there, or the Rubi.

It might be because I've just tried it, but the Allpress Redchurch makes a great, balanced flat white.

My favourite flat white ever might have to be a Has Bean Yirgacheffe though...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Redchurch is one of my favs... Dark enough to be rich, but light enough to maintain complexity. It's a very well made premium blend, not cheap mind you!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Have tried both of these.
> 
> Formula 6 from James Gourmet is a very consistent blend excellent with milk.
> 
> Lusty Glaze from Hands-on Roastery in Wadebridge. is quite dark & roasted with great care. I should really like it but doesn't ring my bell.


Thanks Ron - at the minute its between Formula 6 and Extract Original (maybe i should just get both!







)


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

rodabod said:


> I think the HB Cachoeira is finished now. I'd sub the Brasil Espresso Perfetio there, or the Rubi.
> 
> It might be because I've just tried it, but the Allpress Redchurch makes a great, balanced flat white.
> 
> My favourite flat white ever might have to be a Has Bean Yirgacheffe though...


Agreed, I love those funky Yirgacheffe Naturals!

Unfortunately i've scared off too many family members in the past with their extreme funkiness lol









(they loved the smell mind you)

Was really disappointed with Cachoeira (i know its well loved on this site), just found it boring unfortunately

Definitely want to try Redchurch though - its going on the list!









Cheers


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lusty Glaze would definitely tick the forgiving box. Hard to get wrong. Roast is described as Medium plus which is probably about right. Definitely not too acidic, slightly on the boring side but would be a good intro to speciality coffee.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Lusty Glaze would definitely tick the forgiving box. Hard to get wrong. Roast is described as Medium plus which is probably about right. Definitely not too acidic, slightly on the boring side but would be a good intro to speciality coffee.


Cheers, something boring/safe is required in this instance

(or maybe just hit them with a red brick!







)


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

So, the top 3 are:-

1) Extract - Original

2) James Gourmet - Formula 6

3) Hands On - Lusty Glaze

Any thoughts/additions?

Cheers


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

well... sounds similar to rave sig... medium/dark, no acidity, fairly standard fayre with no real surprises.

That said, when i was getting shots dialed in with Shakey on the Quamar, we were getting some fruitiness from it, but mostly darker flavours.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aphelion said:


> So, the top 3 are:-
> 
> 1) Extract - Original
> 
> ...


The current iteration of HB Jailbreak is also very very good in milk, but let it rest at least 5-6 days. As espresso its much more fruit/caramel than Extract original which is choc/caramel. Out of the 2 extract will be easier to dial in


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheers shrink, forgot about rave sig...that'll be number 4 then


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> The current iteration of HB Jailbreak is also very very good in milk, but let it rest at least 5-6 days. As espresso its much more fruit/caramel than Extract original which is choc/caramel. Out of the 2 extract will be easier to dial in


Cheers, I had a 2012 jailbreak which was really good

I'm probably being a bit OCD here (the complexities are gonna get lost in the milk anyway)

A bag of taylors would probably do the job!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyone know if small batch coffee goldmine espresso beans are any good for milk based drinks?


----------



## booyip (Jun 1, 2013)

Just ordered some Extract Original for similar reasons as OP - so thanks for the thread.









Keen to try Rave Sig too. Next time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What did you settle for in the end and now did it go with the in laws


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Unfortunately we ended up cancelling the in-laws, but I bought all 3. Personally I didn't like any of them as espresso lol









But in a flat white, extract original was awesome!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok thanks , ill add extract to my list of beans to try for my milk based drinks.....


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

... and I've just placed an order with Extract on the recommendation of this thread!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Extract Original is the kind of coffee to grab a kilo of. Easy going espresso & great in milk.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Extract Original is the kind of coffee to grab a kilo of. Easy going espresso & great in milk.


Yep agreed, unfortunately I never found a good balance with their original espresso (I found it quite bitter).

However, in milk it shines!

As a dark espresso only, I prefer Jampit.

As an all-rounder (espresso or milk), I prefer Rave Signature or Union Revelation.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aphelion said:


> Yep agreed, unfortunately I never found a good balance with their original espresso (I found it quite bitter).
> 
> .


Its on the edge of what I enjoy with the roast, however it was tasting fantastic last time I tried it


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Another vote for Rave signature here, just had an amazing espresso and a good cappuccino this morning. The only problem with the milk based drinks is that at this moment in time I have completely lost what little skill I had in foaming milk. Blame the user not the machine and certainly not the excellent coffee.


----------



## tso533 (Jun 22, 2013)

I am going to order some Extract Original as well sounds like it's good one to try...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I drink mostly milk-based drinks and Rave sig is my go to blend at the moment, getting through a kg or so a fortnight.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

For something different in milk I would recommend this from Has Bean. With milk this is definitely the higlight of the year so far for me. Absolutely delicious!

Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Chelelektu Washed


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Extract Unkle Funka is awesome as a flat white - I've waited all year for this years blend and it was worth the wait. It's only around for a couple of months









It had a big following last year on here.... Do a search and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Aft some initial reservations, and I've got some really good flat white s from the revelation blend this week. On the last of it currently, bit those dark chocolate notes and nice body for the last few. Uncle funka sounds interesting ,but I fear am piling up too much coffee at the moment, so don't want to order it just yet. . Going to move onto to the fudge blend from Rave, and see how that goes for milk drinks.. Then the DSOL from rave after.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Extract Unkle Funka is awesome as a flat white - I've waited all year for this years blend and it was worth the wait. It's only around for a couple of months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Follow up , opened the uncle funka tonight after a 7 day rest. First one out , can't place the exact favours but in flat white lovely , as you indicated. Just tastes right , cheers for the tip .

Plus the fudge from rave was excellent also ,


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Follow up , opened the uncle funka tonight after a 7 day rest. First one out , can't place the exact favours but in flat white lovely , as you indicated. Just tastes right , cheers for the tip .
> 
> Plus the fudge from rave was excellent also ,


I've just given unkle funka a go in a flat white this morning. It's still a bit fresh at 5 days but I've done my usual and run out before getting more so had to get in there. It's really good in milk. Very sweet. Some fruit flavour but as you said, hard to place. It's not a particularly strong flavour in milk either (and I don't exactly drown mine in milk either).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> I've just given unkle funka a go in a flat white this morning. It's still a bit fresh at 5 days but I've done my usual and run out before getting more so had to get in there. It's really good in milk. Very sweet. Some fruit flavour but as you said, hard to place. It's not a particularly strong flavour in milk either (and I don't exactly drown mine in milk either).


I agree it wasn't an over powering taste in milk , but really really nice and subtle , when I pulled as double ristretto it was sweet dark choc taste. When I ran the shot a bit longer it was more earthy hints to it ( in a good way ) . It will change as it rests , I started mine at 7 days , and was sad to see it go - it went very quickly in my house .


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I agree it wasn't an over powering taste in milk , but really really nice and subtle , when I pulled as double ristretto it was sweet dark choc taste. When I ran the shot a bit longer it was more earthy hints to it ( in a good way ) . It will change as it rests , I started mine at 7 days , and was sad to see it go - it went very quickly in my house .


I went for a kg and as I'm the only coffee drinker it'll be around for. The next 3 weeks. Subtle in a nice way as you say, it's certainly not lost in milk. I'll give an espresso a go this morning too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> I went for a kg and as I'm the only coffee drinker it'll be around for. The next 3 weeks. Subtle in a nice way as you say, it's certainly not lost in milk. I'll give an espresso a go this morning too.


Yeah do , as a ristretto I loved it . Dark, sweet really nice .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah do , as a ristretto I loved it . Dark, sweet really nice .


Ooo - must try that next time I order some (it'll be a while, I've got loads of beans to plough through at the mo). I normally just use the Funka in milk as it's just lovely that way. By the time I've thought of trying on its own I've scoffed the lot.


----------

